# WLAN USB Adapter



## cypreszhill (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe im Keller noch einen alten Rechner (Pentium 2, 266 MHz) stehen, den ich an mein LAN anschließen möchte. Da ich im Keller kein LAN-Kabel habe und auch keines dort haben werde, weil der Router unter dem Dach ist möchte ich den Rechner mit einem WLAN-Adapter ausstatten. Ich habe da an so einen USB-WLAN-Stick gedacht.

Meine Frage:

1. Schaffe ich es mit so einem Adapter vom Keller aus eine WLAN-Verbingung mit Dach herzustellen oder sind die Geräte zu weit voneinander entfernt?

2. Funktioniert das mit dem USB überhaupt, da dieser PC so weit ich weiß nur USB1.0 hat.

MfG
Alex


----------



## michaelwengert (17. Juli 2006)

Das kommt sehr stark auf dein Haus an.
Also bei mir daheim schaffe ich es nicht von 1OG in den keller.
Manchmal reicht es nichtmal bis ins EG bzw Dachgeschoß.
Mein Nachbar über die Straße rüber empfängt aber mein Signal 

Also ich denke über 2 Stockwerke wirds sehr schwer...auser du wohnst in nem Papp-oder Lebkuchenhaus 

Michael


----------

